# must do in Dubai



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, I plan a short vacation to Dubai in May. I have already decided to go to Planetarium, Kasbaa, Carter's, 360C, may be Peppermint, Chameleon and Kristal dinner. Emirates mall for shopping and skiing. Golden souk, Wild Wadi. I was reccomended to see sunset at Splendido in the Ritz Carlton. But may be some of that places are absolutely not must to do? What do you think? May be I missed something really interesting?


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Just make sure you go to Mall of the Emirates NOT Emirates Mall or you will be doing no skiing lol


----------



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you. I checked how its name is written in my plan! This is the first advice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't bother with Kristal Dinner either - not good reports on that.

Where are you staying? The Gold & Spice Souks in Deira are interesting, but if you are after quality gold to buy, you may be better off going to the Gold & Diamond Park.

I am puzzled by you naming Carters as a place to visit. It is a prefectly nice bar/restaurant, but wouldn't be top of my list for a tourist! If you want to get a flavour of the city, you could go on a Big Bus tour.

For clubs etc get yourself a copy of Time Out when you arrive or have a look at the Time Out Dubai website for events etc


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Do try one of the brunches at the Madinat Jumeirah (classy) or Yalumba for a more down to earth but lively experience


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Planetarium closed down! new one there now though.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

make a reservation for lunch or dinner and visit the Burj Al Arab - best hotel in the world, its un-real. Its the only way to visit it, prices are ridiculous but you dont haveto turn up to the lunch / dinner


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Heavens - avoid the Burj al Arab as it is vile & completely over-priced. No class and full of ghastly nouveau riche.

Unless you have a reservation (or a Jumeirah gold card), you cannot just turn up & have a look either. Security is high and that matches the ridiculous prices, and decor, in the Sky bar.

There are many much nicer places to visit. The Madinat next door has some lovely bars & restaurant and in many you get a great view of the Burj al Arab.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

you must admit that, that hotel is impressive even if only for the building itsself, I have been to some of the best hotels in the world and I was blown away by inside, i agree not to everyones tastes but still pretty amazing, but prices are mental - the lunch buffet is £55-£70 !!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The madinat is amazing aswell, that is suberb!, the canal boats are a must do as well as jumeriah beach, also you have the one and only. ritz, sheraton, loads and loads.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Canal boats?? Do you mean the abras? At Madinat or on the creek? The ones at the Madinat are for guests only, otherwise you have to pay to take a tour.

The 'real' abras on the Creek are a good non-touristy thing to do. Just one dirham to cross the creek.


There is a lot more to Dubai than hotels....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah both, the little canals at the madinat are nice, just to get to the pool, rooms e.t.c, we did not have to pay they just let us on, 

The abras i agree are much better, espically at night, 1 dirham, i took 4 trips !


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I adore the Burj! I can see it from my bedroom window! I think it is the most fabulous building! I had the pleasure of watching it being built from a pile of sand. I just adore it !! decor is bit naff but who cares.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Burj is great from the outside - vile on the inside.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

how can you say its 'vile' its just an acquired taste, its pretty special, when i went there i was sitting by the pool with Rodger Federer, after he lost the Dubai open to Murray!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> how can you say its 'vile' its just an acquired taste, its pretty special, when i went there i was sitting by the pool with Rodger Federer, after he lost the Dubai open to Murray!


Decor generally described as Versace on acid!!

Most of it is not classy at all.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Decor generally described as Versace on acid!!
> 
> Most of it is not classy at all.


hahah i agree with that totally, very good.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

good job you never mentioned Armani


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> good job you never mentioned Armani



Would I dare?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

You did name a lot of clubs/restaurants that I would give a miss. Beachcombers at Jumeirah Beach Hotel is nice for a sunset drink on the water. I think doing a desert safari (4 x 4 fun, food, henna, Russian bellydancer, etc.) is worth it for a first-time visitor. The Lebanese restaurent "Reem Al Bawadi" on Beach Road (short for Jumeirah Beach road) by HSBC has great weekend atmosphere w/ shisha, good food, and often someone playing the oud...very popular among Arab expats (no booze). 
Burj al Arab does have a nice afternoon tea for pretty penny. It does require reservations, but if you really want to get inside the hotel, look around, and enjoy a glass of bubbly with your sandwiches and sweet meats, then it's nice.

I'm not a mall person, though I very much prefer Ibn Buttuta Mall in Jebel Ali (a couple clicks down the road from Mall of the Emirates). Ibn Butttuta has much prettier decor, and it tends to be quieter.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Wafi is amazing as well very expensive there though top top class shops, but if your dressed okay you can have a look at Raffles hotel which is very nice, good resturaunts there.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

IBN is way nicer that MOE, I avoid MOE at all times!


----------



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

Many thanks to everybody for the information. I have already adjusted my plans, but still have one question. What can you say about beach clubs? I can't find anything interesting. Actually only 2 beaches (not clubs) were mentioned (don't remember names) but information doesn't sound exciting.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you are better of paying to get into one of the hotels and using their facilities. There is the Beach Park which is quite good though and only about 5 dhs to get in.


----------

